# The $30,800 BCNL Big Kahuna With Cheese



## davidmilam3 (Dec 14, 2010)

I am a first time grower (on my own). i have been around grow operations frequently and have the general knowledge. I want to do it big and with the least maintenace and easiest way possible. I am not being naive about the effort i will put into this, but i would at least like an easier operating system. This system seems almost dummy proof. I realize that it is expensive and I am ok with that. I do not want to build anything. 

I have all the data and specs that come with it, but I would like to speak with someone first hand that has purchased, used or been around one of these systems operating. Curious to hear all recommendations, pros, cons, etc....?

It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2010)

It is a complete and total ripoff...

Learn how to grow starting small. 

You say you want to grow big but you want to pay 30K for a relatively small metal box to grow in.

You could have 10* the equipment if you bought it separately and learned how to use it.

Good luck whatever you do.


----------



## That Canadian (Dec 14, 2010)

davidmilam3 said:


> I am a first time grower (on my own). i have been around grow operations frequently and have the general knowledge. I want to do it big and with the least maintenace and easiest way possible. I am not being naive about the effort i will put into this, but i would at least like an easier operating system. This system seems almost dummy proof. I realize that it is expensive and I am ok with that. I do not want to build anything.
> 
> I have all the data and specs that come with it, but I would like to speak with someone first hand that has purchased, used or been around one of these systems operating. Curious to hear all recommendations, pros, cons, etc....?
> 
> It would be greatly appreciated.


 
I'm hoping you meant 3,800 not 30 800 . . That number would lead me to believe you're a fucking chimpanzee.

I believe a member on here named " nathenking " uses a bcnl PRODUCER, and has great success though and I'm pretty sure that runs around 4 g's


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 14, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> It is a complete and total ripoff...
> 
> Learn how to grow starting small.
> 
> ...


 
This is the system i am speaking of. Maybe it is too small. That's why i am asking. It is supposed to produce about 50lbs a year on a low side. 

Check these out to make sure we are on the same page. Plus BCNL seems to be well respected. Let me know.
It's the Big Kahuna with Cheese that I am thinking of.

http://www.bcnorthernlights.com/hydroponics-combos

http://www.bcnorthernlights.com/hydroponics-combos/the-big-kahuna


More data they have sent me below
:
Hi David, thank you for your interest in our products and services. *All of our boxes are odorless, quiet, consume very minimal power, and are basically fool proof. Our grow advisors are available 7 days a week to guide you through to a successful yield.* BC Northern Lights makes the best quality machines money can buy. Every angle has been engineered by us, and we manufacture in house to strict Canadian standards. We do not use prefabricated sheds and messes of wires, unlike our competition. With each box purchase from us we also supply you with the best products and accessories at no cost, so we know you are starting off on the right foot. This includes a 4 month supply of Advanced Nutrients line of high end liquid plant food, and an easy to follow feeding schedule. Our products have been developed and improved over 9 years and counting.


*Big Kahuna with Cheese* $30,800

*The BK with C can harvest 36 plants (2 Producers) every 3 weeks* and can expect to achieve from 1 lb to upwards of 2.5 lbs *from each Pro*. (17 harvests in a year once up and running with an average of 1.5 per Pro *will get you over 50lbs in a year*)

Here is a detailed list of what is included with this package

6 &#8211; Producers w/ hydro
1 &#8211; Veg Bloombox w/ hydro and 36 pot lid
1 &#8211; Mothership
1 &#8211; Power Cloner 45
2 &#8211; Dryers
14 &#8211; Coco Carbon filters
24 &#8211; 400W &#8211; HPS bulbs 
2 &#8211; 400W &#8211; MH bulbs
1 &#8211; 125 W &#8211; CFL bulbs
7 &#8211; T-5 upgrades
1 &#8211; Combo Pen (PH, TDS/EC and water temp)
1 &#8211; All calibration and storage solutions
60 &#8211; 12&#8221; &#8211; Air stones
192 &#8211; Drip emitters
1 &#8211; Scalpel
1 &#8211; Clone dome
12 &#8211; Water pumps
1 &#8211; Digital thermometer
1 &#8211; Pruning scissors
6 &#8211; Ona blocks
4 &#8211; Hydro pots
4 &#8211; Coco Bricks
544 &#8211; 1&#8221; &#8211; Rockwool
720 &#8211; 3&#8221; &#8211; Rockwool
1 &#8211; Big Kahuna w/ cheese Deal ventilation pack
7 &#8211; Mixing tubs w/ measuring syringe 
1 &#8211; BK w/ Cheese Nutrient pack (full year!!)


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2010)

The price is ridiculous. You could probably hire some guy from RIU to come live in your house and grow dope for a year for that kind of $$


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 14, 2010)

Also, if you would, please elaborate and explain your replies whether it be good or bad please. trying to get a better idea before spending that much money. 

Anyone actually ever seen one in use or know anyone that has purchased this package?


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 14, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> The price is ridiculous. You could probably hire some guy from RIU to come live in your house and grow dope for a year for that kind of $$



If on top of the price he'll throw in an 18 year old skinny big-boobed blonde hooker once a week I'd come grow for him ... at least for a year ...... or until the hooker gives me a heart attack ... whichever would come first I could not guess ... I am nearing 56 years old though so it might be the heart attack.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2010)

If you are gonna pay stupid money you might just want to get something like this...

http://www.4hydroponics.com/hydroponics/rotate2.asp?ItemNo=rotoGro


You wanted reasons? Because it is too expensive.

Because you have 6 separate grow rooms with 12 400W lights (guesstimating, they dont give details) and there are much better lighting strategies.

Because if you find that the grow system does not work well you are out 30K, it is too expensive.

Because of height limitations (51").

Because it is over 100 plants and depending on the state you live in could earn you serious federal time.

Because you have never grown before and your mistakes are likely to be on quite the grand scale if you try to start with all of that at once.

I might think of a few more...

Did I mention it was way too expensive?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uagdHLptPjs&feature=related


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Dec 14, 2010)

dude you pay me half of the 30k and the other half on equipment, ill come down and set it up and run the grow for the year with 12% ballon payment from yeild totals


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Dec 14, 2010)

That big kahuna sounds like a total rip off. That sounds like sub $3000-6000 worth of stuff if you build or buy things on your own. The markup on that is unreal. 

Let me put it this way with 5 grand you can build a much more productive operation with CO2 burners, dehumidifers, carbon filters, sulfur burners, fans, and (2) 1000w lights. You could grow 80 small plants in that kind of setup. This 5 grand op would yield you at a minimum 11 lbs a year if you run an SOG setup. If you spent 10-15 grand you could get a way more productive garden then that thing. 

http://www.bcnorthernlights.com/hydroponics-combos
This thing is a total rip off all they're selling you is a bunch of tool/storage lockers filled with grow lights. After looking at I'd say no serious grower would buy that thing. Even with small plants you need more clearance then that (unless you tie things down). For 30gs I thought they'd sell you a converted truck trailer/storage trailer full of shit. You could buld/make something like that big kahuna for tens of thousands less. 



NLXSK1 said:


> If you are gonna pay stupid money you might just want to get something like this...
> 
> http://www.4hydroponics.com/hydroponics/rotate2.asp?ItemNo=rotoGro
> 
> ...


That seems like a way better waste of money. I could see that getting excellent light usage, but I'm sure if someone was technically crafty enough that could made for 500-1000 bucks.


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 14, 2010)

I realize it is very expensive. What part though? I've researched each piece individually and they are considerably higher. Plus people swear by them. Is BC Northern Lights not a pretty reputable company? 
Also, I'm no mathemetician, but this thing on the low side should produce 50lbs a year right?? That is roughly 200k where I'm from. That's considerably over 31k.


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 14, 2010)

Plus it seems like their customer support is pretty helpful.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 14, 2010)

davidmilam3 said:


> Plus it seems like their customer support is pretty helpful.


If you want it don't listen to anyone's helpful advice just go ahead and purchase it.


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Dec 14, 2010)

davidmilam3 said:


> I realize it is very expensive. What part though? I've researched each piece individually and they are considerably higher. Plus people swear by them. Is BC Northern Lights not a pretty reputable company?
> Also, I'm no mathemetician, but this thing on the low side should produce 50lbs a year right?? That is roughly 200k where I'm from. That's considerably over 31k.


Shit I'd build you that entire op for less than 10 grand and it would be better quality stuff (i.e. lumatek/galaxy ballasts, hortilux bulbs, ect). All they're selling you is cheap chinese made crap. If you feel like you're getting a good value get it I guess...But I think you're getting ripped off.

Also I've only heard terrible things about BCNL stuff. I hear they're prone to light and air leak (i.e. smell or possible hermies), overheat, and are generally shit. They're just selling you an oversized tool box full of crap. Like I said, if you spent 10-15 grand on a few grow rooms you'd have something of much better performance with higher wattage lights, better quality equipment, and better environmental controls.

P.S. don't trust the manufacture's estimated yields. They hype that shit up for sales. A good estimate of yields is take your total fruiting wattage (in terms of light) and multiply that value by either .5 (if not using CO2) or .75 (if using CO2). These give you the most conservative estimates on yields (you may get a multiple as high as 1 per light if you're really good and your genetics are too). Basically a 400w bulb will get you 200gs to 300gs of weed.


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 14, 2010)

I definitely wanted it, thought I better keep checking though before making such a large purchase (for me). Appreciating all of the replies.


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Dec 14, 2010)

davidmilam3 said:


> I definitely wanted it, thought I better keep checking though before making such a large purchase (for me). Appreciating all of the replies.


You should more so viewing it as wanting to grow not wanting an item. What you want and what you buy are two separate things. 



davidmilam3 said:


> Plus it seems like their customer support is pretty helpful.


Yeah customer service is helpful up front. But I'd like to see they're post purchase customer service after they've robbed you of 30 grand.


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 14, 2010)

Anyone close to Texas interested in talking about building me a better system for less?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2010)

davidmilam3 said:


> I definitely wanted it, thought I better keep checking though before making such a large purchase (for me). Appreciating all of the replies.


You said you were familiar with grows. How many of the grows you have seen use this kind of equipment? ER: small metal boxes loaded with equipment?

Second, do you realize how much work this could be? Go look at Al B' Fucts setup on how to grow a lb every 2 weeks. He has to work 4-6 days a week 10 hours solid just trimming the final product. You could be looking at 40 hours a month just trimming alone.

Third, do you know what a MSRP is? (Manufacturers Suggested Retail Price) It is a bullshit number pulled out of thin air to make you think you are getting a great deal when you pay 1/2 of that...

Fourth, find some people (other than the manufacturers testimonials) that actually use the system and rave about it.

Fifth, have you figured out how to unload 50# of product? 

Hopefully by this point reality is starting to dawn...

There is no foolproof system, nor one that is easy maintenance in the size you are referring to.

However, if you spend 2 weeks just doing research here on RIU and realize that yes, you actually have to build something and that growing is alot of work then you can easily save yourself $10,000 to $20,000 off the price.

You could have a system that grows a minimum of 25# of product a year for $5,000 or less depending on AC needs.


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Dec 14, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> The price is ridiculous. You could probably hire some guy from RIU to come live in your house and grow dope for a year for that kind of $$


i volunteer, i hav the proper equipment too.. plus i live in canada already  haahahhahah


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 14, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> You said you were familiar with grows. How many of the grows you have seen use this kind of equipment? ER: small metal boxes loaded with equipment?
> 
> Second, do you realize how much work this could be? Go look at Al B' Fucts setup on how to grow a lb every 2 weeks. He has to work 4-6 days a week 10 hours solid just trimming the final product. You could be looking at 40 hours a month just trimming alone.
> 
> ...


You have a point, never seen anyone use anything like this, but that is what I am trying to do, find people who have used it or know anything about it.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2010)

> You have a point, never seen anyone use anything like this, but that is what I am trying to do, find people who have used it or know anything about it.


I have been here for a while and read thousands upon thousands of posts here and dont know anyone who uses a setup like that.

Which makes me skeptical...


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 14, 2010)

I am starting to take you guys/gals word for it. I'm sure most of you know more about growing than I do. 
What systems are recommended? Their has to be some sort of guideline or recipe out their that works best. I wanna grow a lot, with a high success rate. I know there are lots of ins and outs to growing and how to grow already. I can get help with that, I have a few friends with successful smaller grow rooms. I wanna know what is the best system to purchase to start up bigger.
I realize a lot of work is involved.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2010)

davidmilam3 said:


> I am starting to take you guys/gals word for it. I'm sure most of you know more about growing than I do.
> What systems are recommended? Their has to be some sort of guideline or recipe out their that works best. I wanna grow a lot, with a high success rate. I know there are lots of ins and outs to growing and how to grow already. I can get help with that, I have a few friends with successful smaller grow rooms. I wanna know what is the best system to purchase to start up bigger.
> I realize a lot of work is involved.


Ok, now we are getting somewhere. What is the size of the room or rooms you plan to grow in? Length, Width, Height (approximately).


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 14, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> I have been here for a while and read thousands upon thousands of posts here and dont know anyone who uses a setup like that.
> 
> Which makes me skeptical...


I was under the assumption that noone used it because of the price, now obviously it is because it is not worth it.


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 14, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> Ok, now we are getting somewhere. What is the size of the room or rooms you plan to grow in? Length, Width, Height (approximately).


Well, I pretty much have unlimited space in a conditioned warehouse at my shop. The original plan was to build out an area to fit the big kahuna package in. I am in construction, so that is no problem.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2010)

davidmilam3 said:


> Well, I pretty much have unlimited space in a conditioned warehouse at my shop. The original plan was to build out an area to fit the big kahuna package in. I am in construction, so that is no problem.


I am just going to ask you some questions to see if we can narrow down your choices.

Are you familiar with the cultivation laws in your state and are they based off plants or pounds?


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 14, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am just going to ask you some questions to see if we can narrow down your choices.
> 
> Are you familiar with the cultivation laws in your state and are they based off plants or pounds?


It is based on the pounds. Here is the chart. However, i have personal friends that have been busted before and didn't get near these penalties.

http://www.criminaldefenselawyer.com/marijuana-laws-and-penalties/Texas.htm


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 14, 2010)

davidmilam3 said:


> It is based on the pounds. Here is the chart. However, i have personal friends that have been busted before and didn't get near these penalties.
> 
> http://www.criminaldefenselawyer.com/marijuana-laws-and-penalties/Texas.htm[/QUOTE


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok, so it makes no difference how you grow.

I am going to make some assumptions here. You have 200 Amps or more of power, you have a decent AC system, you have public water service, you have 12' + ceilings.

Are you the type of person that can be on site every day or do you need to leave from time to time on business or vacations?


----------



## q3aserver (Dec 14, 2010)

I visit Texas on the regular, and I design electronic automated control for smaller grow operations (ACTUALLY I design them for internal combustion engines, but lately using the same technology in my grow. It would be great to setup someones large grow to build a prototype on. If controlling your entire grow from a computer sounds interesting to you then we should talk.


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes. I have all of that. I didn't realize that i needed 12' ceilings, but that is no problem at all. 

I will be around every day while i am growing.


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 14, 2010)

i am interested. feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2010)

davidmilam3 said:


> Yes. I have all of that. I didn't realize that i needed 12' ceilings, but that is no problem at all.
> 
> I will be around every day while i am growing.


Naah, you dont need em but lower than 10' might be a limitation.

Ok, you seem like you are interested in perpetual grows (by the system you were looking at) which means you will be rotating plants into flower regularly, germiating or cloning new plants and harvesting plants on a weekly, bi-weekly or monthly time frame.

What is your biggest concern about growing that made the Big Kahuna so appealing?


----------



## findme (Dec 14, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> The price is ridiculous. You could probably hire some guy from RIU to come live in your house and grow dope for a year for that kind of $$


this! hell, i'd help out for free provided I can see them when they are grown up


----------



## Tarkett (Dec 14, 2010)

findme said:


> this! hell, i'd help out for free provided I can see them when they are grown up


LOL seriously, I'd be down to do that. 

But I'm pretty sure www.stealthhydroponics.com has a system that will grow 320 plants for a little over 5 grand. I couldn't find the link, sorry.


----------



## mrduke (Dec 14, 2010)

davidmilam3 said:


> Anyone close to Texas interested in talking about building me a better system for less?


hell bro, I'm in cali and I'll fly down there and build you a 12x12 shed that matches your house and produces 4 pounds of fire every 3 weeks and let you keep 5 grand as a thank you


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 14, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> Naah, you dont need em but lower than 10' might be a limitation.
> 
> Ok, you seem like you are interested in perpetual grows (by the system you were looking at) which means you will be rotating plants into flower regularly, germiating or cloning new plants and harvesting plants on a weekly, bi-weekly or monthly time frame.
> 
> What is your biggest concern about growing that made the Big Kahuna so appealing?


 
Not really a concern that made me like it. i liked the idea of it harvesting every 2-3 weeks, the idea of being able to do 50lbs a year, seemed rather self explanatory, supposed to be rather efficient, fully equipped, company seemed reputable, had 24 hr customer service and it will be already assembled with tons of nutrients and different things. 
I guess i liked the sales pitch and wanted to buy it, so i set out on here to find out more.


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 14, 2010)

really? cause i'm definitely interested in that.


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 14, 2010)

mrduke said:


> hell bro, I'm in cali and I'll fly down there and build you a 12x12 shed that matches your house and produces 4 pounds of fire every 3 weeks and let you keep 5 grand as a thank you


really? cause i'm definitely interested in that.


----------



## TheRachShow (Dec 14, 2010)

To be honest it's like this, if you have the cash to spend, fucking get on that shit. there is money to be made. The BK with C can harvest 36 plants (2 Producers) every 3 weeks and can expect to achieve from 1 lb to upwards of 2.5 lbs from each Pro. (17 harvests in a year once up and running with an average of 1.5 per Pro will get you over 50lbs in a year) that's sickening results. I don't know about where you guys are from, but here in michigan, with patient pricing, 50 lbs is 260k, you easily make 230,000 for doing little maintenance. 

If I had 30k, i'd do it brother. Rock on! and good luck! I'm all for it.


----------



## ItsJohny (Dec 15, 2010)

Where in Texas? I may be close. Also any decent handyman could build you a grow room. You just have to give them guidance and customize it with your needs. Also a portable building would be a option. Like a cheap aide of the road barn. 5$ or have one made and spend 2000-4000 on etc.. Lights bulbs hoods venting nutes.. Etc..


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 15, 2010)

I have 2 producers, A Mothership, and 2 dryers. They pretty much do what is advertised except odor control, you need a real Can fan and big filter, the ones they provide are too small and cause the box to heat up too much. Otherwise their setup is pretty much ready to rock. Each producer pulls about 900 watts of power. You aren't going to get a pound out of each box every time, realistically you prolly get 8-12 ounces the first few times until you get your technique down.

Is there a cheaper and better way to do it? Sure as hell is. 600-1000 watt HPS in a cooltube, 5 gallon buckets with fishtank airpumps running DWC will net you a bigger yield and probably cost less than $500 for the complete setup minus nutes.

the boxes are very well made, lightweight, sturdy, easy to move around and the Programming is spot on and pretty easy to change yourself. the support the company gives is top notch.

The provided TDS and PH meters are crap, invest in a good Hannah or Milwaukee. Make sure you get the waterproof meters, you WILL drop them into the rez.


----------



## D.REYx420 (Dec 15, 2010)

nlxsk1 are u from the great land of michigan or was that just a random link for a rotating hydro system


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 15, 2010)

NoDrama said:


> I have 2 producers, A Mothership, and 2 dryers. They pretty much do what is advertised except odor control, you need a real Can fan and big filter, the ones they provide are too small and cause the box to heat up too much. Otherwise their setup is pretty much ready to rock. Each producer pulls about 900 watts of power. You aren't going to get a pound out of each box every time, realistically you prolly get 8-12 ounces the first few times until you get your technique down.
> 
> Is there a cheaper and better way to do it? Sure as hell is. 600-1000 watt HPS in a cooltube, 5 gallon buckets with fishtank airpumps running DWC will net you a bigger yield and probably cost less than $500 for the complete setup minus nutes.
> 
> ...


Cool, never talked to someone who used one. Good Info, thanks


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 15, 2010)

D.REYx420 said:


> nlxsk1 are u from the great land of michigan or was that just a random link for a rotating hydro system


I just searched for rotary grow systems and grabbed the first link.


----------



## D.REYx420 (Dec 15, 2010)

oh cuz i was just on there websit yesterday its a local hydro store


----------



## SwiftGrow (Dec 15, 2010)

I setup a smaller operation that yields 2-3 lbs a month 1 harvest every month. It takes up probably 1/2 the space all that will and will be making it 1 harvest every 3 weeks soon by adding another res and setup. I only spent around 10k in crap including nutrients for the first few months, tents, lights, growing equipment, all kinds of crap. I think for 15k you can do what that dumb box does for 30K and still have a top end system. Take a look at my system and double it if you want lol. 12 plants in flower in 4 packs in a 8x8 room and a 4x4 for veg. If you wanted go bigger just get a bigger tent or 2 10x10 tent and a 8x8 veg room or something and build from there. If you have never grown I would start smaller, you can always add and duplicate your rooms later for more space etc. check link to journal below assuming, you can always get ebb and flo system as well and cut down on some work. i would cruise the journals and see what people have and what they paid. 

Best of Luck 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/384835-swiftgrow-journal.html


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 15, 2010)

I am really appreciating all of these replies and considering everyone of them. I'm glad to hear from some people that actually have used the same product.. Anyone else familiar with this system? Even it it's not the whole thing, but the BCNL bloombox, producers, etc...?


----------



## Dystopian (Dec 15, 2010)

Why dont you just do yourself a favor... go line by line and price each thing individually. First of all it will make you fucking sick so have a j ready. Secondly if you think this system is worth all that money and you can buy everything individually for cheaper, just complete their list from other manufacturers. I know you are a mature guy to be having 30k+ to your name but if you stop to think about it you sound like a 12 yr old with his first $100 burning a hole in his pocket... Slow down, man.

Also, do you even read the news? Do you realize whats going on in the world? Do you know about the inflation that is gonna hit in the next year? Food prices, gas prices, clothing electric, etc. Retirements(401k) are gonna be fucked for the sake of social security. The question isnt, "is this a good or bad decision now?" Its: "will i be kicking my own ass in 10-20 years when your retirement is dried up, weak, or stagnant. Welcome back to the working force brother!

Lastly, the guys that grow 50 elbows a year, i guarantee you, never payed somebody 30k+ for what you got. It sounds like its business to you and quite frankly the ends dont justify the means. Bad business venture. Thats my 2 cents so take it with a grain of salt as i do not have 30k+ in the bank. Hope this helps and i dont mean to sound derogatory in any sense. Good luck!


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 15, 2010)

Dystopian said:


> Why dont you just do yourself a favor... go line by line and price each thing individually. First of all it will make you fucking sick so have a j ready. Secondly if you think this system is worth all that money and you can buy everything individually for cheaper, just complete their list from other manufacturers. I know you are a mature guy to be having 30k+ to your name but if you stop to think about it you sound like a 12 yr old with his first $100 burning a hole in his pocket... Slow down, man.
> 
> Also, do you even read the news? Do you realize whats going on in the world? Do you know about the inflation that is gonna hit in the next year? Food prices, gas prices, clothing electric, etc. Retirements(401k) are gonna be fucked for the sake of social security. The question isnt, "is this a good or bad decision now?" Its: "will i be kicking my own ass in 10-20 years when your retirement is dried up, weak, or stagnant. Welcome back to the working force brother!
> 
> ...


na man, good stuff... that's why i started the thread. I obviously want to do some homework on the thing and get some opinions before investing that kind of money. I appreciate your thoughts. 

I think my problem is that I don't know anyone growing 50lbs a year and haven't seen the type of operation or space that will take. I'm gonna keep researching though for sure.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 15, 2010)

davidmilam3 said:


> na man, good stuff... that's why i started the thread. I obviously want to do some homework on the thing and get some opinions before investing that kind of money. I appreciate your thoughts.
> 
> I think my problem is that I don't know anyone growing 50lbs a year and haven't seen the type of operation or space that will take. I'm gonna keep researching though for sure.


You want to see an awesome grow being built that is gonna produce way more than that? 

Go look up the thread by Research Kitty on her and her husbands commercial grow. F'in beautiful man...


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 15, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> You want to see an awesome grow being built that is gonna produce way more than that?
> 
> Go look up the thread by Research Kitty on her and her husbands commercial grow. F'in beautiful man...


Great man, will do.


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah, Research Kitty's growroom = badass!!


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Dec 15, 2010)

davidmilam3 said:


> Great man, will do.


ya man its not too hard, just do some homwork, and i give you credit for researching and asking questions, there is alot of ppl on this website who just post a thread about every question they have and wait for ppl to answer it for them instead of going around in the forums/threads and researching.

but dude just for example, i am a complete newb, i have learnt everything i currently know off this website and from current RIU members, i dont take anything into consideration unless it is just basic facts, other then that, to me alot of it is just trial and error/experimenting. I first started growing in january 2010.. my first plant in my appartment, long story short i jumped to 42 plants in july 2010, did alot of learning, fucked alot of things up but again, all a huge learning experience as i said before in agreeing with "starting small instead of big first now" lol. Let me get to the point tho... 

here is a list of my equipment below.. i dont have EVERYTHING nessisary like ventilation mainly (intake/exhaust), but you will get the drift... with JUST this equipment i had created a grow plan of harvesting a pound a week, over a year that is 52 pounds! i haven't had the funds to get it up and running like buying high output fans etc etc but it all totally makes sense to me that i should have no problem getting 52 pounds a year.. this of course as long as i have the cycle up and running before the harvesting begins weekly for that year. There of course has to be room for error as im a newb and definetly dont think i can grow an ounce per plant, that requires knowledge of proper pot sizes (ive just bin growin in soiless mix to get the hang of things), flowering time/rooting time etc. for strains, temperature ranging, how long i veg, etc etc. etc.. i would be harvesting 16 plants a week and striving for an ounce per plant... here is my grow equipment (everything in red, i recieved from a friend for a half ounce of amazingly cured purple kush, i was VERY lucky, stuff can get hella expensive):

*LIGHTING*
(1) 1000 watt hps ballast (brand new)
(1) 1000 watt mh ballast
(1) 400 watt mh ballast

(2) 1000 watt hps bulbs (1 brand new)
(1) 1000 watt mh cold bulb (7200k spectrum, brand new)
(1) 400 watt mh warm bulb (3200k spectrum, brand new)
(1) 400 watt mh cold bulb
(2) 400 watt mh cold bulbs (7200k spectrum, brand new)
(2) 24 watt t5 tubes (6400k spectrum, brand new)
(2) 26 watt cfl bulbs (6400k spectrum, brand new)
(1) 45 watt LED grow panel (compared to 250watt HID) 

*EQUIPMENT*
(1) light mover ($300, wtf! lol)
(1) RH/Temp meter
(1) water purifier (broken at the moment, bin using distilled water with 0 ppm)
(2) air purifiers
(2) ph test kits (one is drops, other are strips)
(1) dehumidifier
(3) oci. fans
(1) water pump
(5) air pumps

*NUTRIENTS*
(2) bottles DNF GroA
(2) bottles DNF GroB
(2) bottles DNF BloA
(2) bottles DNF BloB
(1) bottle DNF Green 
(1) bottle DNF Gold 
(1) bottle DNF Black 
(1) bottle DNF Clear 
(1) bottle DNF Enhance
(1) cont. DNF Veg fortifier
(1) cont. DNF Bloom fortifier
(1) cont. DNF Carbo logic
(1) cont. Bat Guano ("flowering period") (unopend)

*TRAY/CLONING/SOIL*
(1) cloning tray with 7inch tall dome
(90) 1"inch rockwool cubes
(50) rapid rooters
(1) bottle cloning gel
(1) bail of Pro-mix HP (originally was using the Bx, but get more feeds in with HP indoors)

this is a list i just stole from my current grow thread in my signature where ive listed my equipment (made things easier then retypeing everything). I of course wouldnt be using my air pumps or water pump cuz id be doing this in soil/pots at first just becuz i already hav all that stuff. Here is the grow plan *(each line is a one week period):*

-root
-root, root 2nd
-veg LED, root 2nd, root 3rd
-veg LED, veg 2nd, root 3rd, root 4th
*-flower 1000watt HPS,* veg 2nd, veg 3rd, root 4th, root 5th
-flower 1000watt HPS, *flower 2nd,* veg 3rd, veg 4th, root 5th
-flower 1000watt HPS, flower 2nd, *flower 3rd,* veg 4th, veg 5th
-flower 1000watt HPS, flower 2nd, flower 3rd, *flower 4th*, veg 5th
-flower 1000watt HPS, flower 2nd, flower 3rd, flower 4th, *flower 5th
*-flower 1000watt HPS, flower 2nd, flower 3rd, flower 4th, flower 5th
-flower 1000watt HPS, flower 2nd, flower 3rd, flower 4th, flower 5th
-flower 1000watt HPS, flower 2nd, flower 3rd, flower 4th, flower 5th
*-HARVEST*, flower 2nd, flower 3rd, flower 4th, flower 5th
*-HARVEST 2nd,* flower 3rd, flower 4th, flower 5th
*-HARVEST 3rd,* flower 4th, flower 5th
*-HARVEST 4th,* flower 5th
*-HARVEST 5th,*


This of course would run continueously, just didnt want to keep typing it out for 52 weeks lol.. but as you can see after about 12 weeks i would begin harvesting every week. ALSO as you can see i am only using:

-CFLs/T5s - cloneing
-LED panel - Veg
-1000watt HPS on a 6' light rail with light mover - FLOWER

Your probly curious about my LED panel as there are so many different kinds/pricing etc. etc. I dont know shit about LEDs i just picked this little panel up that measures 1'x1'x2", runs 45 watts, 45 1watt LEDs dual spectrum red&blue so i could technically flower with it if i wanted to but i only veg for 2 weeks under it with this cycle.. i purchased the LED panel for $140 just as an experiment to see how well they do..

HOPE THIS WASNT TOO MUCH TO COMPREHEND & I HOPE IT HELPS

GibbsIt89


----------



## q3aserver (Dec 15, 2010)

24 1000 watt lights, automated constancy and a good plan. That is what you need to make 50lbs in 8 months. I sent a message to your Email.

I cannot imagine the time you would have to spend to harvest multiple times a month. Keep it simple, plant 6 large plants every month. 


If your into low maintenance then you want aquaponics.


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Dec 15, 2010)

q3aserver said:


> 24 1000 watt lights, automated constancy and a good plan. That is what you need to make 50lbs in 8 months. I sent a message to your Email.
> 
> I cannot imagine the time you would have to spend to harvest multiple times a month. Keep it simple, plant 6 large plants every month.
> 
> ...


are you referring to me?? or david? lol sorry


----------



## q3aserver (Dec 15, 2010)

Speaking to D.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Dec 15, 2010)

either way david, that whole post was just an EXAMPLE of what you can come up with after a little research and not many lights.. of course this wont go as smoothly as written down on paper but again an EXAMPLE of what you can come up with, with little equipment.


----------



## Illumination (Dec 15, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> The price is ridiculous. You could probably hire some guy from RIU to come live in your house and grow dope for a year for that kind of $$


I will do it!!!

Namaste'


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Dec 15, 2010)

q3aserver said:


> Speaking to D.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.


oh ok, no problem


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Dec 15, 2010)

Illumination said:


> I will do it!!!
> 
> Namaste'


 
thats what im saying, long as he funds it, i have a good little bit of equipment, i already live in canada (only helps if he does too of course) so hook me a plane ticket bro! LOL


----------



## arik maso (Dec 15, 2010)

Brick Top said:


> If on top of the price he'll throw in an 18 year old skinny big-boobed blonde hooker once a week I'd come grow for him ... at least for a year ...... or until the hooker gives me a heart attack ... whichever would come first I could not guess ... I am nearing 56 years old though so it might be the heart attack.


^^haha that post made me smile

if you really wanna grow 50 lbs a year indoor, you might wanna start with a good outdoor season first just to see how weed grows and get that hands on experience under your belt. but hey... im not trying to be a hater. i'm sure outdoor grow space with direct sunlight is hard to come by for most people, so i totally understand your reasoning for wanting to go big indoors. i just don't think those 30k pre-fab systems are worth the price. you should try to meet a contractor/weed grower and get some help setting things up. but anyways, good luck!! i hope it all works out for you


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 15, 2010)

GibbsIt89 said:


> ya man its not too hard, just do some homwork, and i give you credit for researching and asking questions, there is alot of ppl on this website who just post a thread about every question they have and wait for ppl to answer it for them instead of going around in the forums/threads and researching.
> 
> but dude just for example, i am a complete newb, i have learnt everything i currently know off this website and from current RIU members, i dont take anything into consideration unless it is just basic facts, other then that, to me alot of it is just trial and error/experimenting. I first started growing in january 2010.. my first plant in my appartment, long story short i jumped to 42 plants in july 2010, did alot of learning, fucked alot of things up but again, all a huge learning experience as i said before in agreeing with "starting small instead of big first now" lol. Let me get to the point tho...
> 
> ...


Wow, that was very helpful. Thank you very much for the time. I will probably refer back to this post numerous time. Thank you.


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 15, 2010)

GibbsIt89 said:


> thats what im saying, long as he funds it, i have a good little bit of equipment, i already live in canada (only helps if he does too of course) so hook me a plane ticket bro! LOL


I'm in Texas


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 15, 2010)

arik maso said:


> ^^haha that post made me smile
> 
> if you really wanna grow 50 lbs a year indoor, you might wanna start with a good outdoor season first just to see how weed grows and get that hands on experience under your belt. but hey... im not trying to be a hater. i'm sure outdoor grow space with direct sunlight is hard to come by for most people, so i totally understand your reasoning for wanting to go big indoors. i just don't think those 30k pre-fab systems are worth the price. you should try to meet a contractor/weed grower and get some help setting things up. but anyways, good luck!! i hope it all works out for you


I really don't have an option for outdoors. Wish i did. That's a good idea. I'm actually talking to some different growers i know now. I'm about talked out of the BCNL system. Thanks


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Dec 15, 2010)

davidmilam3 said:


> Wow, that was very helpful. Thank you very much for the time. I will probably refer back to this post numerous time. Thank you.


NO PROBLEM bro, thats what we are all here for, im 21 and just learning, i have come a long way, just need to put things into practice to get the hang of things and to dial everything in correctly. Right now i have 3 LST'd kush mothers at my friends under a 1000watt MH (forgot to metion that, you would need to have your mothers under something continuously vegging so you can take clones as often as possible, in my case id need to take 16 clones every week lol!). The 1000watt MH will definetly ensure 16 new clones every week are available, probly more becuz they are all topped and LST'd.

i was able to take 17 clones, a good 8 were hardcore rooted so i transplanted them to 6"x6"x6" pots under my LED.. just waiting for the rest to root then i will be starting a new grow.


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Dec 15, 2010)

davidmilam3 said:


> I really don't have an option for outdoors. Wish i did. That's a good idea. I'm actually talking to some different growers i know now. I'm about talked out of the BCNL system. Thanks


GOOOD, i was worried for you man, i mean $30,000? FUCK THAT lol.. i can appreciate your understanding of what you would be bringing in money wise after you got things going but still, can't say i would ever do that, i would slowly buy equipment overtime and make sure it was what i would need down the road so i wouldnt be spending extra money on upgrading.

and thats too bad i was really looking forward to a little trip lol


----------



## a dog named chico (Dec 15, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> The price is ridiculous. You could probably hire some guy from RIU to come live in your house and grow dope for a year for that kind of $$


Actually for 30K i would...lol


----------



## john petrucci (Dec 15, 2010)

Maybe I am just paranoid, but am I only one that thinks there is something strange about this? This sounds like a set up. What grower that claims they have experience wants to drop 30k on BCNL products like its nothing and just start up a 50lbs a year operation right off the bat? I just googled some recent busts in Texas and this came up http://lubbockonline.com/local-news/2010-12-10/authorities-arrest-three-marijuana-bust .
I mean no disrespect to davidmilam3; I just wanted to point something out to people considering getting involved in this.


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 15, 2010)

john petrucci said:


> Maybe I am just paranoid, but am I only one that thinks there is something strange about this? This sounds like a set up. What grower that claims they have experience wants to drop 30k on BCNL products like its nothing and just start up a 50lbs a year operation right off the bat? I just googled some recent busts in Texas and this came up http://lubbockonline.com/local-news/2010-12-10/authorities-arrest-three-marijuana-bust .
> I mean no disrespect to davidmilam3; I just wanted to point something out to people considering getting involved in this.


If you read the entire thing, i claim to have minimal experience. If you actually go and look at the system i was talking about and read the entire thread, i believe you will understand why I was interested. 
No disrespect takin. Other than i hate cops. lol nothing against cops, i guess i just got pulled over one to many times with unpaid speeding tickets back in the day and have a little resentment built up.

Anyways, definitely not a set up. About to check out your link though.


----------



## mrbill (Dec 15, 2010)

Interesting Post....FYI I'm a Proud Bloombox owner. I've own mine since 2007 and usually run 2-3 cycles a year. Like most folks here I read much more than I post. That doesn't make me stupid or others "smarter." You'll find growing to be an education you can't buy at Harvard. But the Bloombox DOES take a lot of guess work out of the equation. The system runs flawlessly. The only thing I've added to my unit is a water chiller to keep my rez temps at 66 degress. (I've posted pics of my setup and yield on other posts). I don't sell. What I grow is for me and family - and everyone is pleased. I'd suggested you start with a Producer/Bloombox and add from there.

With regard to BCNL Customer service. They are second to none!! Just today my ballast crapped out. It was 20 days out of a 3 year warranty. BCNL is shipping me a NEW ONE at no charge. I got no grieve from them. Just a desire to please their customer - me!

Final thought..yes you can grow "cheaper." In fact you can stick a seed in the grown and it will grow - after all this a weed! But the Bloombox/Producer will ensure you get top quality product with little to no effort and pretty Stealthy too.

Beware of those that might hate what they can't afford. Many football fans hate the New England Patriots and it's not because they lose. Good luck with whatever your final decision is.


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Dec 15, 2010)

mrbill said:


> Interesting Post....FYI I'm a Proud Bloombox owner. I've own mine since 2007 and usually run 2-3 cycles a year. Like most folks here I read much more than I post. That doesn't make me stupid or others "smarter." You'll find growing to be an education you can't buy at Harvard. But the Bloombox DOES take a lot of guess work out of the equation. The system runs flawlessly. The only thing I've added to my unit is a water chiller to keep my rez temps at 66 degress. (I've posted pics of my setup and yield on other posts). I don't sell. What I grow is for me and family - and everyone is pleased. I'd suggested you start with a Producer/Bloombox and add from there.
> 
> With regard to BCNL Customer service. They are second to none!! Just today my ballast crapped out. It was 20 days out of a 3 year warranty. BCNL is shipping me a NEW ONE at no charge. I got no grieve from them. Just a desire to please their customer - me!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you work for them...Or are totally brainwashed by shit marketing.


----------



## mrbill (Dec 16, 2010)

Ronjohn7779 said:


> Sounds like you work for them...Or are totally brainwashed by shit marketing.


I don't work for anyone... So unless you have something useful to add to David's post...Shove it!! You are excately the type of Moron I refer to when I say "Beware of those that might hate what they can't afford." I see you have been here on RUI for 18 months and you have over 900 posts, compared to my 3 plus years and 25 posts! Again, Moron, keep it relevant, if you are in fact capable of posting anything useful. 
Peace...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 16, 2010)

mrbill said:


> I don't work for anyone... So unless you have something useful to add to David's post...Shove it!! You are excately the type of Moron I refer to when I say "Beware of those that might hate what they can't afford." I see you have been here on RUI for 18 months and you have over 900 posts, compared to my 3 plus years and 25 posts! Again, Moron, keep it relevant, if you are in fact capable of posting anything useful.
> Peace...


Do you have any pictures of your grows?


----------



## mrbill (Dec 16, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> Do you have any pictures of your grows?


I do...and as I mentioned in my earlier post above: _("I've posted pics of my setup and yield on other posts"). _Just use the search feature and type Bloombox or Producer or BCNL or "grow box" and you'll find plenty of pics - including a couple of mine - from Owners of these Boxes who are satisfied. For everyone else that might read this please remember not everyone is looking to be a "dealer" or wanting to harvest 15 pounds a day! In my case, it's mainly for a legal medical MJ patient who is also a family member. The Bloombox to us is God sent. I make no apologies to anyone for owning one.

davidmilam3, feel free to message me if you have any questions for me.


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 16, 2010)

mrbill said:


> I do...and as I mentioned in my earlier post above: _("I've posted pics of my setup and yield on other posts"). _Just use the search feature and type Bloombox or Producer or BCNL or "grow box" and you'll find plenty of pics - including a couple of mine - from Owners of these Boxes who are satisfied. For everyone else that might read this please remember not everyone is looking to be a "dealer" or wanting to harvest 15 pounds a day! In my case, it's mainly for a legal medical MJ patient who is also a family member. The Bloombox to us is God sent. I make no apologies to anyone for owning one.
> 
> davidmilam3, feel free to message me if you have any questions for me.


Yes, I definitely have some questions for you. I'm a little tied up at work right now, but I will get them to you asap. Thanks


----------



## Goose42 (Dec 16, 2010)

Ronjohn7779 said:


> Sounds like you work for them...Or are totally brainwashed by shit marketing.


agreed. this whole posts seems like a marketing research ploy gone south because we are all too high lol. Anyone with 30k to spend a grow op would never even look at the fuckin box, let alone be involved in a 10 page thread about it.

IDK about your situation MR bill, my two cents is dedicated to the dude who started this thread


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Goose42 said:


> agreed. this whole posts seems like a marketing research ploy gone south because we are all too high lol. Anyone with 30k to spend a grow op would never even look at the fuckin box, let alone be involved in a 10 page thread about it.
> 
> IDK about your situation MR bill, my two cents is dedicated to the dude who started this thread


David seems legit, he isnt pushing the system. I went back and read Mrbills posts and he isnt pushing the system either. 

Maybe we are all to paranoid


----------



## Goose42 (Dec 16, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> David seems legit, he isnt pushing the system. I went back and read Mrbills posts and he isnt pushing the system either.
> 
> Maybe we are all to paranoid


fair enough. i def get paranoid when i see a stoner with 30 grand and excellent grammar. Thats like the hippie (cop) wearing dress shoes lol


----------



## DontWorryBoutIt (Dec 16, 2010)

GO BIG OR GO HOME

http://www.bcnorthernlights.com/hydroponics-combos/pulp-fiction-hydro-combo

Imagine what one could do with one of these


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 16, 2010)

Goose42 said:


> fair enough. i def get paranoid when i see a stoner with 30 grand and excellent grammar. Thats like the hippie (cop) wearing dress shoes lol


lol funny stuff


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 16, 2010)

DontWorryBoutIt said:


> GO BIG OR GO HOME
> 
> http://www.bcnorthernlights.com/hydroponics-combos/pulp-fiction-hydro-combo
> 
> Imagine what one could do with one of these


yeahhhh, $148,000.00 is about 5 times out of my price range for this venture... looks pretty awesome though.


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 16, 2010)

That Canadian said:


> I'm hoping you meant 3,800 not 30 800 . . That number would lead me to believe you're a fucking chimpanzee.
> 
> I believe a member on here named " nathenking " uses a bcnl PRODUCER, and has great success though and I'm pretty sure that runs around 4 g's


If you read the system, it comes with 6 of those producers, along with alot of other things.


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 16, 2010)

Goose42 said:


> agreed. this whole posts seems like a marketing research ploy gone south because we are all too high lol. Anyone with 30k to spend a grow op would never even look at the fuckin box, let alone be involved in a 10 page thread about it.
> 
> IDK about your situation MR bill, my two cents is dedicated to the dude who started this thread


What can i say? I have 30k to spend and I was looking at that system. Have you checked out the system i was talking about?


----------



## Goose42 (Dec 16, 2010)

davidmilam3 said:


> What can i say? I have 30k to spend and I was looking at that system. Have you checked out the system i was talking about?


yea man, definitely would be a cool thing for like a big research center to have in their basement. I guess I am just a cynic because I used to be a secret shopper. I know first hand that companies will write their own reviews in their websites, have people irk forums like this to generate product interest, even pretend to be a customer to get better product feedback from other customers. So on a site where most ppl grow in closets and crawl spaces... if it looks like a duck, sounds like a duck....


----------



## W Dragon (Dec 16, 2010)

hey guys i was looking at the pic above and have a Q, where do the flowering plants go? it looks like a massive cloning station lol


----------



## W Dragon (Dec 16, 2010)

i could just imagine the looks on the neighbours faces as that thing got delivered lol 

on a serious note though over priced is an understatement!!!!


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 17, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys i was looking at the pic above and have a Q, where do the flowering plants go? it looks like a massive cloning station lol


It has what they call a mother ship that you keep them in.


----------



## W Dragon (Dec 17, 2010)

davidmilam3 said:


> It has what they call a mother ship that you keep them in.


thanks for answering my Q david, i'm still a little confused though mate, does that mean that you are constantly working with and flowering off clones i.e a perpetual sog? if so i'd find a better way to invest your money the last thing you want is to purchase this and then your local laws change to plant numbers as apposed to weight, and also on a large scale setup like your hoping for smaller numbers and larger plants are usually used, i'm in the uk and have seen a couple of professional grows (2) to be exact and i don't know if they were using 600w hps or 100w hps but i do know they long rows of plants about 4ft tall running in straight lines beneath air cooled lights, i don't know what numbers they were producing but i do know it was a pro setup. i only mention this becasue to emulate the numbers they were pulling with clones i imagine you would need thousands of them mate


----------



## klassifyme (Dec 17, 2010)

is this a fucking joke, what idiot would pay 30 g's for some fucking cabinets, nutes, and a bunch of little lights


----------



## StacksOnDeck401 (Dec 17, 2010)

lol.. 24-400w lights? with a $30,000 budget? Donate that money to a bum on the street cause im pretty sure they will have a better use for tha money..


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 18, 2010)

All examples of past Producer grows. You don't have to fill every hole, you can cover up as many as you want. I have a box with only 4 plants in it and the box is plumb full. This system does work, but you CAN make a much cheaper system that will produce just as much. It may not be as moveable, or as convenient or as complete but just a simple cool tube arrangement works killer and costs 1/4 as much as a producer does.



FWIW they give you enough stuff to grow for 18 months, so you could conceivably do 7 harvests with average yield of 12-16 oz each box. So you have enough stuff to grow about 800 ounces total before you would need to replenish anything. Last time i checked 800 ounces was worth quite a bit more than 30 grand.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 18, 2010)

That's pretty awesome for someone who wants to do *relatively* small grows. 

However, I would think that doing something like 6-8 producers with at least 4-6* the equipment being dupilcated ect. might make it a PITA. Lots more bulbs to burn out/replace, alot more fans, etc...

But hey, if ultimately he decides to buy the big kahuna w cheese I would like to see the journal eh?


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Dec 19, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> That's pretty awesome for someone who wants to do *relatively* small grows.
> 
> However, I would think that doing something like 6-8 producers with at least 4-6* the equipment being dupilcated ect. might make it a PITA. Lots more bulbs to burn out/replace, alot more fans, etc...
> 
> But hey, if ultimately he decides to buy the big kahuna w cheese I would like to see the journal eh?


 
agreed, too much shit to go wrong/replace but it is nicely packaged into little grow cabinets, makes things easy but i still say $30,000 is way overpriced, try half that or a third of that


----------



## phyzix (Dec 19, 2010)

Over $30k???

Holy shit get a separate veg and flower rotator for less than that and save oodles on energy.


----------



## tardis (Dec 19, 2010)

GibbsIt89 said:


> agreed, too much shit to go wrong/replace but it is nicely packaged into little grow cabinets, makes things easy but i still say $30,000 is way overpriced, try half that or a third of that


What they are actually trying to sell you is the relaxation that your grow will be taken care of without stress. BUT as any grower will tell you they can not truely offer that, and in the end doing it yourself and asking in a forum will have as much stress as using their equipment. What you are paying for is 30k to have a phone number you can call to calm you down when you freak out... It would be smarter to take your time and learn how to do it cheaper, maybe you got a buddy who does some construction and for $3 grand will convert an area in your house which is much bigger than the box and offers you taller platns and bigger yields... Or maybe you just invest your time in learning step by step what you need to control in your area for your grow environment. 

I'm sure they make great equipment, but i found using $5.00 pots and $15.00 soil and one light I am doing what I need to make my own medicine, plus each plant can be a different strain in my method! 

What they are selling you (what you are looking to buy) is a stress free grow, and nobody can offer that!


----------



## d r0cK (Dec 20, 2010)

davidmilam3 said:


> This is the system i am speaking of. Maybe it is too small. That's why i am asking. It is supposed to produce about 50lbs a year on a low side.
> 
> Check these out to make sure we are on the same page. Plus BCNL seems to be well respected. Let me know.
> It's the Big Kahuna with Cheese that I am thinking of.
> ...


maybe i missed it...... but dont you need ballasts to run all those bulbs? are they built into the boxes? are they included cause if not thats another fuckload of money to spend....


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 20, 2010)

d r0cK said:


> maybe i missed it...... but dont you need ballasts to run all those bulbs? are they built into the boxes? are they included cause if not thats another fuckload of money to spend....


The ballast are already installed into the boxes


----------



## flightestman (Jun 23, 2013)

I can tell you i bought from Zealer, everythign was wrong with it but Sam admits to nothing. He kept half of my 2k and he charges 570 shipping back and a 20 percent restocking fee. The plant tub is made by IKEA tuperwear, the plant food leaves a white film all over the place that you cant wash out with soap. The filter on the back is tapped with electrical tape it slid down and fell off. i even paid insurance shipping with pictures of damage and they would refund me for the damage but Sam takes it out your money you paid for the cabinet. Even the cabanet design is awful. one door to cloners and main chamber. to see the clones ou must let light in or wait till night so you don´t disturb the clones or you do not disturb the main chamber. depending on the light cycle. The bottom for clones and the tray you get is 72 plants spots and it does not fit precisly it leave abut 33 percent spot wasted space. What happens if the LED start wearing out they cemented to the roof. The inside was damaged because the light would;t fit right they told we have another option but wanted the sale so bad they smooshed it in and closed it shut there were rip marks on all four sides from them trying to fit it in. 
The other side is www.BCnorthernlights.com. They engineer is brilliant it high quality powder coated aluminum. The 2 chambers are separated with each having a door. There were no problems and even lines line up perfectly. They take care in what they are building. 
Sam also is a great talker and i couldnt get any of my money back but i will try again to write them a further letter so far t hough he took 1400 out of 2400 i paid and he has in contract even with all these problems you must pay the shipping of 570 on the way back. Also a 20 percent restocking fee with all those problems which he fights if you write you credit car company. there stuff is expensive but once you see i person you happy to to pay it. Their plant food does not make white film all over the plant lid.


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 14, 2013)

I can safely say now that this was the best investment that I have ever made. I made enough money to retire in 3 years, have sold all of the equipment and am now out of the business. I probably could have done it for les start up, but very pleased with how things went and glad I did not. Cheers


----------



## docter (Dec 14, 2013)

fuck. i,d do it.


NLXSK1 said:


> The price is ridiculous. You could probably hire some guy from RIU to come live in your house and grow dope for a year for that kind of $$


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Dec 15, 2013)

LOL....don't do it bro


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 16, 2013)

word of advice, if you didnt build it yourself, you wont know how it works.


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 16, 2013)

and its a major rippoff


----------



## dannykl (Dec 20, 2013)

There is a 3 year gap between post #99 by David(the post originator) and his last post #101. What the f... was that? Has this entire thread been a joke by David? David want to explain the time gap and post #101?


----------



## jijiandfarmgang (Dec 20, 2013)

Lmao commercial cab growing...........oxymoron to me


----------



## anzohaze (Dec 22, 2013)

I personally believe yall are all crazy. The first few pages he is interesting in 5 people coming to his place building him a op room. He said he is in construction. He wantts to blow 30000 dollars on retarded shit I think this guy is someone yall should avoid that my opinion. He has a warehouse I am sure other people coming and going blah blah I think yall should turn and run from talking to this guy he has been around growing. He knows whats hes doing but needs info on everything etc. Yal should read from the beginning and open yall eyes. This shit is funny business


----------



## davidmilam3 (Dec 23, 2013)

Whoa, slow down, Johnny Drama. See my last post. Was just giving an update. It was great investment. Out now.


----------



## anzohaze (Dec 23, 2013)

David show some pics or something if not im cslling your bluff cause I think your full of it personally


----------

